# 用emerge -C卸载软件包后是否还应该做什么呢？

## milestogo

不久前安装上了sabayon，用emerge -C删除软件包后，执行了emerge -avuDN world后，又安装了我之前删除的软件

请教该如何设置才不会去安装那些已经删除的软件呢？

----------

## RichardGv

不建议使用emerge -C，因为它可能移除其他软件包的依赖，导致其他包无法使用。建议改用emerge -cv package-XXX；

多读手册，呃，RTFM。

emerge -avuDN会重新安装你移除了的包，是因为这个包被你的world（/var/lib/portage/world）文件中某一个包（直接或间接）依赖。可以用emerge的--tree选项查看：

```
emerge -avuDN --tree @world
```

----------

